# Please delete, thanks



## x0123456789

I ordered a Torpedo Captor X 8 ohm and the link clearly states 8 ohm in the title, and I even double confirmed with their online chat agent. However, I got a 16 ohm one, and when I check out the website, and it says I need to pay the shipping and insurance to send it back, which is over $90 since I am in BC. I just don't get it. I haven't talked with them about how to fix the problem, any thoughts?


----------



## player99

Tell them you will cancel the order with your credit card and dispute the order if they don't do the right thing. OR PayPal. You did use your credit card or PP yes?


----------



## vadsy

Their mistake then they should pay to get you the right item. What does your invoice state?
Why did you order from Cosmo?


----------



## x0123456789

player99 said:


> Tell them you will cancel the order with your credit card and dispute the order if they don't do the right thing. OR PayPal. You did use your credit card or PP yes?


I used my credit card, and already informed my credit card company, and they asked me to talk with Cosmomusic first, and if they refuse to do the right thing then they will start a dispute. However, I never have such an experience with a dispute thing, anything I need to pay attention to? Thanks a lot for your kind input.

I thought I was gonna be a happy man with the item as a Christmas gift to myself, but it tends out that I am very upset from afternoon to midnight here in BC.

For people who also want to buy it, here is the link I purchased but it is NOT 8 ohm, although the title says so.








Two Notes Torpedo Captor X Reactive Loadbox DI/Attenuator - 16 Ohm | Cosmo Music


The Torpedo Captor X is for tube amp lovers who crave playing their amps in a great sounding room, with an exceptional choice of perfectly matched speaker. This reactive load box allows you to achieve that tone.




cosmomusic.ca


----------



## x0123456789

vadsy said:


> Their mistake then they should pay to get you the right item. What does your invoice state?
> Why did you order from Cosmo?


My invoice or order summary clearly says *"Two Notes Torpedo Captor X Reactive Loadbox DI/Attenuator - 8 Ohm"* and that's exactly shown in the link title above. I even spent 2 days talking with their online chat agent called David to double confirm that is an 8 ohm version. Besides, I asked David why the SKU is FSAGTNTCAPTRX16, and he said it is just a SKU, and it has nothing to do with the ohm because he checked out the inventory and showed they only have 8 ohm in stock. By the way, no one answered my phone so I had have to chat with an online agent.

The reason why I buy from Cosmo was that they had a black Friday sale and my locale stores did have one in stock and they needed 2-3 weeks to get one from the supplier.


----------



## player99

You don't need that thing anyway. How much was it during the black friday sale?


----------



## vadsy

If the invoice says 8 then tell them to get you your 8. They fucked up


----------



## x0123456789

player99 said:


> You don't need that thing anyway. How much was it during the black friday sale?


15% off the price, so 679.99 plus tax, now I get trouble to deal with, and I don't think that worth the time I spent on. Probably the first also the last time to deal with them I guess.


----------



## x0123456789

vadsy said:


> If the invoice says 8 then tell them to get you your 8. They fucked up


Yes, I definitely will try my best to make the thing right.


----------



## StevieMac

I'm confused. Based on what you've presented here, why are you concerned about this becoming a problem _before_ having discussed the issue with Cosmo? You have written confirmation from them (via invoice _and_ online chat) that they were to send you an 8-ohm unit. For reasons unknown they sent a 16-ohm unit instead, making the error entirely theirs, and they'll need to correct that error at no cost to you. Failing that, your CC will cover it.

If I've summarized the situation correctly, I'm compelled to ask again: Why are you concerned about this becoming a problem?


----------



## MFW777

Phone them and speak to a live person. Request an RMA number (return merchandise authorization) and a prepaid shipping label. And to reimburse your card upon immediate receipt of your return.


----------



## lightman

Just phone or email them they will send you a return RMA at their expense this is not a problem, someone just make a mistake give them a break.
I have dealt with Cosmo music a lot and they have always given me great customer service. I had bought a Focusite interface once and it was defective. Cosmo replaced it 4 times ( 4 units defective) shipping back and forth. They apparently got a whole shipment that was defective. According to focusrite the whole shipment was dropped and it knocked all the circuit boards out of alignment. Nice that Focsrite right knew this and did not recall them.


----------



## Guncho

Yeah I think you are jumping the gun complaining about the company not doing the right thing when you haven't even given them the chance to do it yet.


----------



## 1SweetRide

x0123456789 said:


> I ordered a Torpedo Captor X 8 ohm and the link clearly states 8 ohm in the title, and I even double confirmed with their online chat agent. However, I got a 16 ohm one, and when I check out the website, and it says I need to pay the shipping and insurance to send it back, which is over $90 since I am in BC. I just don't get it. I haven't talked with them about how to fix the problem, any thoughts?


You are 100% in the right. They should pay for the return shipping. This shouldn't even be a discussion. They should just automatically do the right thing.


----------



## JBFairthorne

Yep. Definitely too early to get upset or let it ruin your day. Give them a call and I think you’ll find that you’ve gotten yourself worked up over nothing.


----------



## TimH

Call them silly. The web site doesn't know you want to return it because they shipped the wrong thing...only that you want to return it.


----------



## tomee2

You need to call them and let them know this isn't the typical "I don't like it I'm sending it back" scenario that the website forms are set up for. 
This is a "you sent me the wrong item". 
You NEED to call, they won't have a web page or form setup for that type of return because it's not the normal situation.


----------



## Okay Player

x0123456789 said:


> I haven't talked with them about how to fix the problem, any thoughts?


Call them and explain the situation. Try to be level headed, right now it seems like you're in "guns a blazin' " mode


----------



## x0123456789

Yes, I just phoned them and hopefully they can fix it, right now they are just like, oh sorry about it, let me check it out and see what happened. The reason why I posted here before phoned them is that they were off and it's very hard to talk with a live person, otherwise I wouldn't talk with an online person. Apparently, they are still don't wanna dig it deep. Because the madam picked up my phone said they don't have 8 ohm in stock, and I need to wait untill next year, but I told her to try the other link on the website, she just was like, emmm. You know what I mean, it's a daily job to them, and they don't care about it, especially not from my interest.


----------



## jbealsmusic

x0123456789 said:


> I ordered a Torpedo Captor X 8 ohm and the link clearly states 8 ohm in the title, and I even double confirmed with their online chat agent. However, I got a 16 ohm one, and when I check out the website, and it says I need to pay the shipping and insurance to send it back, which is over $90 since I am in BC. I just don't get it. I haven't talked with them about how to fix the problem, any thoughts?


If it's their mistake, they will fix it at their expense. You just need to contact them directly. At least, they have when they screwed up my orders in the past. That's the case with most businesses with any sort of customer care.



> Yes, I just phoned them and hopefully they can fix it, right now they are just like, oh sorry about it, let me check it out and see what happened. The reason why I posted here before phoned them is that they were off and it's very hard to talk with a live person, otherwise I wouldn't talk with an online person. Apparently, they are still don't wanna dig it deep. Because the madam picked up my phone said they don't have 8 ohm in stock, and I need to wait untill next year, but I told her to try the other link on the website, she just was like, emmm. You know what I mean, it's a daily job to them, and they don't care about it, especially not from my interest.


That's a tough one... If they don't have it, there isn't anything they can do in the short term. I suppose you could ask for a return label (at their expense, on account of their error) so you can ship it back for a refund and purchase it somewhere else. But, chances are no one else has it in stock either (not that I've checked, but that's most of the industry right now). So, you're still going to end up waiting until the new year. It sucks.


----------



## Diablo

deep breaths, people...
always go directly to the source to work things out first.... calling credit card companies etc is a last resort.
mistakes happen, give businesses a chance to make things right before going off half-cocked.


----------



## x0123456789

jbealsmusic said:


> If it's their mistake, they will fix it at their expense. You just need to contact them directly. At least, they have when they screwed up my orders in the past. That's the case with most businesses with any sort of customer care.
> 
> That's a tough one... If they don't have it, there isn't anything they can do in the short term. I suppose you could ask for a return label (at their expense, on account of their error) so you can ship it back for a refund and purchase it somewhere else. But, chances are no one else has it in stock either (not that I've checked, but that's most of the industry right now). So, you're still going to end up waiting until the new year. It sucks.



Yes, but I think they have one, and they just don't wanna take a look at since the lady was not quite familiar with this kind of gear, and she can only do a word-by-word match search, therefore, she asked other people to check it out in the warehouse after I pointed out.


----------



## jbealsmusic

Diablo said:


> deep breaths, people...
> always go directly to the source to work things out first.... calling credit card companies etc is a last resort.
> mistakes happen, give businesses a chance to make things right before going off half-cocked.


This x1000%!!!!


----------



## fogdart

I’m pretty sure this’ll be a non issue if you speaker with customer service.


----------



## tdotrob

Man this is why working in retail sucks so much.

Thread complaining about a situation before even attempting to reconcile it with the vendor.

I have a strong feeling this will end with Cosmo offering to return the Captor free of charge and he either waits till the 8 ohm comes in stock or gets a refund. Cosmo is usually super easy to deal with.

Mistakes happen all the time and retailers should always be judged on their communication and willingness to fix issues as they arise. Unfortunately a lot of people thrive on drama and like to create more problems in a situation that isn’t a big deal to begin with.


----------



## x0123456789

tdotrob said:


> Man this is why working in retail sucks so much.
> 
> Thread complaining about a situation before even attempting to reconcile it with the vendor.
> 
> I have a strong feeling this will end with Cosmo offering to return the Captor free of charge and he either waits till the 8 ohm comes in stock or gets a refund. Cosmo is usually super easy to deal with.
> 
> Mistakes happen all the time and retailers should always be judged on their communication and willingness to fix issues as they arise. Unfortunately a lot of people thrive on drama and like to create more problems in a situation that isn’t a big deal to begin with.



Guess what happened? After I phoned the lady in the office and she said she will send me an RMA via email, I still haven't received anything from her, and it's been 3 hours. Really? Sending an RMA is so difficult? Apparently, that lady picked up my phone really doesn't care about it, and it's not what they said to do their best.

I ended up online chat again with an agent, and the same thing again, no real movement, just normal routine, and I finally lose my patience and told him if they would not fix it, why I bother to send the wrong thing back? It's not my fault but I still need to waste my time sitting in front of my computer and type my story again and again. I will simply call the credit card company to cancel the payment, and they will figure out how to get the wrong thing back. See, when I said so, the agent phoned me right away and tried to fix the problem. Before that, it's just doing nothing but replying to me once per 10 mins.

What really sounds ridiculous is, when I told that lady in the office and the live agent that they do have one in stock according to the link：








Two Notes Torpedo Captor X Reactive Loadbox DI/Attenuator - 8 Ohm | Cosmo Music


The Torpedo Captor X is for tube amp lovers who crave playing their amps in a great sounding room, with an exceptional choice of perfectly matched speaker. This reactive load box allows you to achieve that tone.




cosmomusic.ca




It's a 8 ohm version, and they told me that they actually don't have one, instead they have one open box in the glass closet for display. Then I asked, if I clicked the add to cart button, then check it out, what's gonna happen? Are they gonna send me an open box one or they happened to find out there is another brand new one in the warehouse? They didn't answer that question. Right now, they said they would need 2-3 weeks to order an 8 ohm, well, then why the website says in stock? Is it a fraud?

Their customer service sucks!


----------



## Guncho

Holy crap you are a nightmare customer.


----------



## tdotrob

Every single retailer in the world has items that show in stock online that aren’t actually for numerous reasons depend on how their back end systems work and their limitations as well as other factors especially right now with pandemic and people working from home etc.

So you were actually able to physically talk to someone and they agreed to send you an return and because it’s been three hours their service sucks?

Doing the paperwork for returns, sending to appropriate manager for approvals(most companies will have stops in place to oversee returns and reasoning) and probably dealing with 10 other unreasonable people like you can contribute to it taking a few hours to resolve an issue like yours.

I feel bad for the poor lady that had to deal w you on a Wed morning to start her day.


----------



## Budda

3 hours? So less than one business day? Good grief.


----------



## Chito

Geezus man, you are one heck of a customer. You didn't get an email in 3 hours and you are ranting? SMH


----------



## 1SweetRide

x0123456789 said:


> Guess what happened? After I phoned the lady in the office and she said she will send me an RMA via email, I still haven't received anything from her, and it's been 3 hours. Really? Sending an RMA is so difficult? Apparently, that lady picked up my phone really doesn't care about it, and it's not what they said to do their best.
> 
> I ended up online chat again with an agent, and the same thing again, no real movement, just normal routine, and I finally lose my patience and told him if they would not fix it, why I bother to send the wrong thing back? It's not my fault but I still need to waste my time sitting in front of my computer and type my story again and again. I will simply call the credit card company to cancel the payment, and they will figure out how to get the wrong thing back. See, when I said so, the agent phoned me right away and tried to fix the problem. Before that, it's just doing nothing but replying to me once per 10 mins.
> 
> What really sounds ridiculous is, when I told that lady in the office and the live agent that they do have one in stock according to the link：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Notes Torpedo Captor X Reactive Loadbox DI/Attenuator - 8 Ohm | Cosmo Music
> 
> 
> The Torpedo Captor X is for tube amp lovers who crave playing their amps in a great sounding room, with an exceptional choice of perfectly matched speaker. This reactive load box allows you to achieve that tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmomusic.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 8 ohm version, and they told me that they actually don't have one, instead they have one open box in the glass closet for display. Then I asked, if I clicked the add to cart button, then check it out, what's gonna happen? Are they gonna send me an open box one or they happened to find out there is another brand new one in the warehouse? They didn't answer that question. Right now, they said they would need 2-3 weeks to order an 8 ohm, well, then why the website says in stock? Is it a fraud?
> 
> Their customer service sucks!


Jeez dude, don't ever, ever buy anything from me.


----------



## Diablo

x0123456789 said:


> Guess what happened? After I phoned the lady in the office and she said she will send me an RMA via email, I still haven't received anything from her, and it's been 3 hours. Really? Sending an RMA is so difficult? Apparently, that lady picked up my phone really doesn't care about it, and it's not what they said to do their best.
> 
> I ended up online chat again with an agent, and the same thing again, no real movement, just normal routine, and I finally lose my patience and told him if they would not fix it, why I bother to send the wrong thing back? It's not my fault but I still need to waste my time sitting in front of my computer and type my story again and again. I will simply call the credit card company to cancel the payment, and they will figure out how to get the wrong thing back. See, when I said so, the agent phoned me right away and tried to fix the problem. Before that, it's just doing nothing but replying to me once per 10 mins.
> 
> What really sounds ridiculous is, when I told that lady in the office and the live agent that they do have one in stock according to the link：
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two Notes Torpedo Captor X Reactive Loadbox DI/Attenuator - 8 Ohm | Cosmo Music
> 
> 
> The Torpedo Captor X is for tube amp lovers who crave playing their amps in a great sounding room, with an exceptional choice of perfectly matched speaker. This reactive load box allows you to achieve that tone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cosmomusic.ca
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's a 8 ohm version, and they told me that they actually don't have one, instead they have one open box in the glass closet for display. Then I asked, if I clicked the add to cart button, then check it out, what's gonna happen? Are they gonna send me an open box one or they happened to find out there is another brand new one in the warehouse? They didn't answer that question. *Right now, they said they would need 2-3 weeks to order an 8 ohm, well, then why the website says in stock? Is it a fraud?*
> 
> Their customer service sucks!


----------



## StevieMac

I'm going to assume it was advice about next steps, rather than sympathy, you were hoping to garner here by posting about this. It appears you got what you needed and you could just move on citing "lesson learned"...or stick around for a _steaming pile_ of feedback about managing your expectations moving forward.


----------



## x0123456789

Ok, for those who think I am a bad customer, if it happened to you, what would you say under such a situation?
Did I do anything wrong? I spent 2 days to confirm with their agent if they have 8 ohm in stock, and yes, said from their agent. I asked if I need to add notes when I place an order indicate that, no, you don't have to, said from their agent. Then I waited 10 days to get 16 ohm. Do you guys have any idea how easy to make the thing right? There is a HUGH 16 Ω on the box, if you are not blind, you would not skip it, but do they care about it? They just do it like a robot, pick up an item then ship it out. Right now, it becomes my problem and trouble to make the thing right. Besides, they still don't make an agreement to take it back on their cost since I didn'
t get any email reply from them although they told me only need 10 mins to finish it. However, some of you are acting like you are the cosmo music staff, saying good things for them. I am the one who suffers from it. If it was not their mistake to send the wrong thing, I would have been a happy man to play with the correct new gear not being here to complain.


----------



## x0123456789

1SweetRide said:


> Jeez dude, don't ever, ever buy anything from me.


No, I will not buy anything from you since you don't care about the customer's feelings. You wanna earn easy money, then find someone weak and easy to talk with. As long as I don't break any policy from Cosmomusic, you have no right to blame me. By the way, is there any policy that says I cannot complain that they spent 4 hours since the first call in the morning and doing nothing?


----------



## Budda

I would be patient.

1. Pandemic.
2. Black friday straight into xmas shopping.
3. Not being patient doesnt help.


----------



## x0123456789

Guncho said:


> Holy crap you are a nightmare customer.



Yes, exactly like you said, then who made me a nightmare customer? I did everything I can to talk with them and notify them don't send me the 16 ohm, double confirm, no, triple confirm, then 16 ohm showed in the box. It is like, you are telling someone don't do that bad thing, over 3 times, then they just did it to you. Think about it.


----------



## x0123456789

Budda said:


> I would be patient.
> 
> 1. Pandemic.
> 2. Black friday straight into xmas shopping.
> 3. Not being patient doesnt help.



I fully understand what you said above, didn't I? That lady said, she would send me an RMA right away, maybe we have some different understanding right away. Come on, I think most of us know they just don't do anything but doing a job, that's not professional, and that's not what they said did their best and 100% satisfaction guaranteed.


----------



## x0123456789

Alright, stop fighting with me, guys, anyway, thank you all for your input, no matter you agree or disagree with me. I still need to talk with them. I just hope everyone can understand my feelings since it really drives me crazy after all this.


----------



## Budda

x0123456789 said:


> I fully understand what you said above, didn't I? That lady said, she would send me an RMA right away, maybe we have some different understanding right away. Come on, I think most of us know they just don't do anything but doing a job, that's not professional, and that's not what they said did their best and 100% satisfaction guaranteed.


My right away can be 5m or the next day. Things come up. Like I said, patience is key.


----------



## BlueRocker

No sympathy here.


----------



## player99

I absolutely sympathize with the OP. 

They are not putting in any effort to correct their big fat error.


----------



## traynor_garnet

I contacted them yesterday about an order that has yet to ship (placed on Black Friday). The guy I chatted with online asked if he could look into things and email me. I heard from him this morning and he said the mic stand I bought was not available; he told me to look at what they had in stock and he would get the mic, cable, and stand shipped out. They didn't have a mic stand at the same price so I mentioned one that was $20 more expensive. I received an "item shipped" notice 10 minutes ago (with tracking number) so I am assuming they just included the more expensive stand at no extra charge.

Mistakes happen and I know it sucks (see the thread I recently started about Red One Music). I also know how frustrating it is to speak with a person and have them confirm all the online info is correct (see my Red One music thread), but complaining about a 3 hour RMA makes YOU sound unreasonable even though you are not a fault for the problem.

Hope it works well for you when it arrives,
TG


----------



## tdotrob

player99 said:


> I absolutely sympathize with the OP.
> 
> They are not putting in any effort to correct their big fat error.


Really? This started with a post stating that he hadn’t even contacted them to let them know of the mistake.

Within 3 hours he had posted that he had been told he would get a return authorization and was mad that it had been 3 hours?

My everyday job deals with vendors and shipping and stock. Mistakes happen all the time, even daily, and being nice and patient goes along way because one day you will make a mistake(nobody is perfect) and you will appreciate the patience and respect shown to you from the people it has affected and people are happy to help and go the extra mile when you’ve always shown them the same courtesy in the past.

I’ve had Mis-ship from Cosmo once. I sent an email, received a reply in 48 hours and issue resolved within 96 hours. That’s great service to me. It’s just gear.


----------



## jbealsmusic

x0123456789 said:


> Ok, for those who think I am a bad customer, if it happened to you, what would you say under such a situation?


Hi. My name is so and so... Order #123456. I ordered X, but you sent me Y. Can you please send me the right product, and a return label so I can send back the one you sent in error? Thanks!

Then, I'd wait patiently for a response... If they don't respond within one business day, I try again.

If they respond and they say they don't have the thing I initially ordered and it won't be available for a long time I would say, "Well, that's pretty disappointing. I ordered from you because you listed it as in stock. I don't really want to wait that long, so please just send me a return label so I can send back the one I received in error and fully refund my money. I would never have placed the order in the first place if I knew you didn't have it. Thanks."

Then, I'd wait patiently for a response... If they don't respond within one business day, I try again.

If they do respond saying they'll issue a refund and send a return label right away, I'd say thanks and wait to receive the return label and refund. If I don't see anything within one business day, I'd contact them again to find out what is causing the delay.



> I did everything I can to talk with them and notify them don't send me the 16 ohm, double confirm, no, triple confirm, then 16 ohm showed in the box. It is like, you are telling someone don't do that bad thing, over 3 times, then they just did it to you. Think about it.


You're acting like the people you talked to are the same people who picked your order. They aren't. Any number of things could have led to the issue of you receiving the wrong item. All of them very rare occurrences, but still possible and completely honest mistakes.



> However, some of you are acting like you are the cosmo music staff, saying good things for them.


Basically anyone here who has worked in customer service will sympathize with the staff that you're publicly berating. Sure, some honest mistakes were made by Cosmo. Trust me, they are more than likely doing everything they can to get your issue resolved as soon as possible. It isn't a five minute job. There are a lot of steps and hoops to jump through to correct this kind of error. Not to mention, they are probably already neck deep in other customer service issues they are in the middle of trying to correct. All of whom made their complaints before you did, and some of whom are possibly just as upset as you are and are calling/emailing for updates wondering why it is taking so long to fix the problem. Keep in mind, every time they need to stop what they're doing to respond to communiques, it further delays their solving any of the problems.

For what it's worth, I sort of sympathize. I used to be exactly the same type of customer as you. If I ordered one thing, and they shipped something else, I would lose it. Seriously, is it so hard to ship the product I ordered? What kind of mickey mouse operation are you running? Can your staff even READ!? It's right there on the invoice/packing slip!!! Same with fast food orders... I asked for no onions dammit!!! I get that from my Dad. No patience whatsoever for incompetence.

Then I actually worked in customer service, at a lot of different levels. From pouring coffee at Tim Hortons, to being an assistant manager. From cleaning and tuning guitars to managing the music store. Or, currently, owning a distribution company that ships tens of thousands of orders a year.

At every level, I and all the other staff I worked with always worked hard and fast to ensure everything was done as quickly and accurately as possible. When you are going top speed all day making thousands of coffees a day, you're bound to make a mistake or two. It is unavoidable. Most people, even if they're upset, just ask you to make it again. Others throw their coffee cups at you and call you a useless moron for screwing up something so simple.

Same goes for a shipping warehouse. Pickers/packers are always under the gun to do things faster and more accurately all the time. You do what you can to minimize errors, but there's always a small chance something can go wrong. It is unavoidable. Most people, even if they're upset, just ask you to fix it. Others jump right to issuing threats and berating the staff.

The bottom line is, when something does go wrong, the business (if they have a reputation to maintain that they care about) will always do what they can to solve the problem as quickly as possible. Those who are suggesting you're not reacting the best way possible are merely suggesting you be a little more understanding and patient as they try their best to resolve the situation.

In any case, I hope they resolve the issue for you as reasonably as can be expected, and in as timely a manner as possible.

Best of luck. Let us know how it all turns out!


----------



## JBFairthorne

Sounds to me like you’re an impatient customer with unrealistic expectations.

Of course I probably should have gathered that from the OP. I suggest you just send it back when you get the return authorization and get your refund. If you elect to wait for the item to be in stock you’ll drive the people there crazy.


----------



## x0123456789

Well said above, but respect earned from hard-working, not from my kind heart or any customers'. I can surely take it easy, and send one email per day, get the response the next day, then reply, waiting for another day to reply. Customer service people will be much easier on that since customers are so nice to them, think about from their perspective, great, I like that when I was not in such a situation. For example, if I just ordered something, and never go through details with them, and got a wrong item, fine, I will process it slowly and easily, but that's not my case. Do they really care about the question I asked before purchase? No, they simply click some buttons and say ok, not a problem, we have that in stock, but they don't check it out before shipping.

Wanna know what happened today? Since I pushed them so hard, they finally find a brand new one in the warehouse or somewhere. The link I sent to them clearly showed in stock. Remember what they just told me a few hours back, no, we don't have one in stock. We only have one on the display, and we already tried our best. Then where did you get this one? You tried even harder than best? I think anyone who is objective would understand what they did before and after. Since I am a tough customer, they have to try their real 100% best to get the thing fixed. If I didn't, I will wait for another 2-3 weeks for them to order one from the supplier. Why would things act like that? Because place an order is much easier to look up in the warehouse. Some of them just don't wanna move, and they rather sit on the chair to input words to fool me or answer my phone with some bureaucratic words. For people who say good words for them, and explain all the inventory stuff, mismatch info, and trying to cover their lazy moves, it is so ironic.

I am also working as a customer support person, or I can say, that's one of my daily job, not all. I know how to deal with customers, if they are serious and tough to deal with, I will try my real best to satisfy them. That's part of our human nature. Why some of you guys feel like I am very hard to deal with, yes, because I know all the tricks customer service would do, and you just wanna keep things on track, no push, and earn easy money, and I just don't choose to be that hard to support team before, but not this time, especially after I double even triple confirmed with them.

One more thing to mention, after I purchase the wrong item, I noticed that the inventory of that wrong link showed out of stock, then in stock, back and forth a few times. I guess maybe some other unlucky people already purchase the wrong one like me because cosmo told me the sku number is for 16 ohm, so anyone buys from that link will get a 16 ohm. If customers check it out before plugging in the cable, they would be lucky, otherwise, they might suffer from burning the amplifier or make some damages to the transformers. Hopefully, no one would get a real loss from it.


----------



## JBFairthorne

So, within a business day, you’ve gotten what you asked for...or soon will and you’re still complaining how they’re lazy slobs who don’t know what they’re doing and don’t care about your needs as a customer? 

It would really suck to be the person or persons who went out of their way to address your issues and go digging for this elusive item that was misplaced or whatever just to get shit on anyhow.


----------



## player99

x0123456789 said:


> Well said above, but respect earned from hard-working, not from my kind heart or any customers'. I can surely take it easy, and send one email per day, get the response the next day, then reply, waiting for another day to reply. Customer service people will be much easier on that since customers are so nice to them, think about from their perspective, great, I like that when I was not in such a situation. For example, if I just ordered something, and never go through details with them, and got a wrong item, fine, I will process it slowly and easily, but that's not my case. Do they really care about the question I asked before purchase? No, they simply click some buttons and say ok, not a problem, we have that in stock, but they don't check it out before shipping.
> 
> Wanna know what happened today? Since I pushed them so hard, they finally find a brand new one in the warehouse or somewhere. The link I sent to them clearly showed in stock. Remember what they just told me a few hours back, no, we don't have one in stock. We only have one on the display, and we already tried our best. Then where did you get this one? You tried even harder than best? I think anyone who is objective would understand what they did before and after. Since I am a tough customer, they have to try their real 100% best to get the thing fixed. If I didn't, I will wait for another 2-3 weeks for them to order one from the supplier. Why would things act like that? Because place an order is much easier to look up in the warehouse. Some of them just don't wanna move, and they rather sit on the chair to input words to fool me or answer my phone with some bureaucratic words. For people who say good words for them, and explain all the inventory stuff, mismatch info, and trying to cover their lazy moves, it is so ironic.
> 
> I am also working as a customer support person, or I can say, that's one of my daily job, not all. I know how to deal with customers, if they are serious and tough to deal with, I will try my real best to satisfy them. That's part of our human nature. Why some of you guys feel like I am very hard to deal with, yes, because I know all the tricks customer service would do, and you just wanna keep things on track, no push, and earn easy money, and I just don't choose to be that hard to support team before, but not this time, especially after I double even triple confirmed with them.
> 
> One more thing to mention, after I purchase the wrong item, I noticed that the inventory of that wrong link showed out of stock, then in stock, back and forth a few times. I guess maybe some other unlucky people already purchase the wrong one like me because cosmo told me the sku number is for 16 ohm, so anyone buys from that link will get a 16 ohm. If customers check it out before plugging in the cable, they would be lucky, otherwise, they might suffer from burning the amplifier or make some damages to the transformers. Hopefully, no one would get a real loss from it.


Glad you got things sorted out.


----------



## x0123456789

JBFairthorne said:


> So, within a business day, you’ve gotten what you asked for...or soon will and you’re still complaining how they’re lazy slobs who don’t know what they’re doing and don’t care about your needs as a customer?
> 
> It would really suck to be the person or persons who went out of their way to address your issues and go digging for this elusive item that was misplaced or whatever just to get shit on anyhow.


I am complaining about what happened before. For people who really helped me, they earned my respect since they are not just doing a job but helping me to fix the problem. I can see the difference, and I believe you guys can feel the same. That's what we call professional people. Then why would be suck for them? Does customer service not help me to fix their sales people's fault? Plus, don't forget that I also spent my whole day to deal with them, and everybody's time is valuable. 

You know what, I can simply call my credit card company to make a dispute and cancel my payment if I wanna get rid of the trouble as soon as possible. I get my money back and whoever wants to take the wrong thing back, you can reach me via email and I will respond to you once per day. See, reverse it, I don't bother to do as a lazy guy. If you ask me to send it back as soon as possible, I will tell you, ok, I will, but reply that tomorrow. Oh, you see that ridiculous thing? If I don't have any risk to lose, who bother to work hard to fix the problem? I don't owe them anything to send the wrong thing back. 

You know why I was so pissed off when I phoned that lady in the office, and she didn't give me any answer after that? Because I am the one who wants to send the wrong thing back and reduce their loss, but that lady acted like, ok, this is not her property, it's cosmos', why bother? Did she really fulfill her job duty in the best interest of the company that hired her? Ok, we need to go through all the process, and you need to wait for the next year, and we don't have 8 ohm in stock although she didn't even take a close look at it. Why? Like I said above, it's easier to work that way, that's just a job for a living, and no need to care about customers' feelings.


----------



## tomee2

You should've put it on kiji for more then you paid for it, like everyone else who grabs black Friday deals.


----------



## jb welder

I sincerely hope the one they send you this time is the correct one. 
If I were in your situation I would have probably demanded to see a picture before they sent it.


----------



## Budda

So you work in customer service but think your outbursts are appropriate?

The dissociation is real.


----------



## vadsy

they shipped you a 16 because they have no 8's in stock. Covid troubling the supply lines. they were hoping to look good for Black Friday and then tried to get rid of you with something you didn't want


----------



## traynor_garnet

This entire thread is just ‘wow’ !!!!


----------



## x0123456789

tomee2 said:


> You should've put it on kiji for more then you paid for it, like everyone else who grabs black Friday deals.


The thing is, it is a 16-ohm version and relatively hard to sell. Besides, I just wanna get an 8-ohm for myself as a Christmas gift.


----------



## x0123456789

jb welder said:


> I sincerely hope the one they send you this time is the correct one.
> If I were in your situation I would have probably demanded to see a picture before they sent it.


Thanks for your suggestion, and they already sent me a picture showing everything like the plastic seal of the box and 8 Ω printed on the box. Really, I am so tired after spending a whole day dealing with them. I don't wanna go through all of this next time even it has some very good discounts, and it is just not worth the time and effort.


----------



## Guitar101

Sorry you've had such a problem with this. This should have been resolved after your first contact with the supplier. I hope everything works out and you enjoy your 8 ohm Torpedo Captor when and if you finally get it.


----------



## bzrkrage

Holy Schnikes! Gotta love the anonymity of the intrawebs....

(More time ranting & whining than ACTUALLY FIXING THE PROBLEM)


----------



## 1SweetRide

x0123456789 said:


> No, I will not buy anything from you since you don't care about the customer's feelings. You wanna earn easy money, then find someone weak and easy to talk with. As long as I don't break any policy from Cosmomusic, you have no right to blame me. By the way, is there any policy that says I cannot complain that they spent 4 hours since the first call in the morning and doing nothing?


You are so wrong about me it's stupid. 17 posts and you've managed to piss off some very decent people. Throwing out accusations and labeling people is not good form.


----------



## BlueRocker

Casting my vote for best most cringe-worthy thread of 2020


----------



## Chito

...


----------



## vadsy

BlueRocker said:


> Casting my vote for best most cringe-worthy thread of 2020


not even close.

dude just needed to vent and he's a little awkward. this place came off with a wave of unfriendly and a touch of douchiness, sad for everyone. we all whine about something at some point here, not excluding the very thing he's pissed about. now he's being told to leave because of butthurt. some folks can't internet


----------



## jb welder

In addition to that, I can't say I've ever seen somebody on here take a curb-stomping like this and still remain as civil as this guy.
He gets my respect for that, whether I agree with how he handled it or not.


----------

